# Does co2 Indicator(Bromothymol Blue) expires?



## JoraaÑ (Jun 29, 2009)

Anyone know about this? I got 1 from a member here and he says its been 2 years. As I called Red sea (US), the lady wasn't able to answer Yes or No clearly...she said it should be written in the box, obviously there isn't. Since there is nothing about Best before/expiration I am assuming it can be used but just don't want to take any chances...


----------



## MrMoneybags (Apr 13, 2010)

i dont think so...but i do change out my solution in my drop checker every 6months and have had the same 2 bottles for about 2yrs

give it a good shake and give it a try...couldnt hurt

drop checkers are used as a guide anyway...theyre incredibly subjective (you choose what shade of green you like) so you dont necessarily need to be that exact

more importantly...keep an eye on your fish...theyll tell you what you need to know


----------



## ridethespiral (Aug 5, 2010)

I recieved an ooold api master test kit with a used tank I bought, and the lot date is 2000 for both low/high. I compared tests with my new api kit (lot 2009 for low/high pH) and got the same result with both.

I don't see how a reagent would expire unless it was really unstable and none of the chemicals in the test kit are highly unstable. Theoretically under the right conditions, you could use the chemicals 20 years from now. 

Even water in a water bottle has an "expiry" date


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 4, 2008)

I have used old bromothymol blue test kits (from the late 90's) and they are still working fine, when compared to new test kits.


----------

